# Roland GX-24 Pinch Roller Shaft



## Messiah023 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone know where to get these?
I've got the rubber wheels, but I need the metal shaft to hold the wheels....

Please, send me a ray of hope!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You can go to the roland site www.rolanddga.com and search there. I have found the parts for my GX there - their repair center is in Texas.


----------



## Messiah023 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Irv,

That's where I found the rollers, but I couldn't identify the shaft at all.
I guess I will have to call them during work hours and see if they can spot me the part number.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Do you know what the part is called - there is no part in the parts list called the shaft. So either the part you need has another name; not sold seperate; or part of another part.


----------



## Messiah023 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Irv,

According to Roland's tech document, they call it the SHAFT (step 3).

PINCH ROLLER REPLACEMENT DIRECTIONS

I'll be in Irvine tomorrow and ask them.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Then it may be part of the carridge assembly - see if Dana is there and say Hi - can't get any better than that - check out their demos on the left and the elevator to the right - awesome.


----------



## Messiah023 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Irv,

Showroom has some really cool work. 
Roland service gave me a shaft while I was there. The are going to look into adding it as a part of their store. 

Yay, back in action.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Talk about lucky - it is not on the parts list - you have to give me the numbers to the lottery. Nice to be back in action. Enjoy.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh - did you get chance to see the elevator - that is all sign vinyl - print/cut / then the sinks/ the walls/ the blinds..... You got the idea - worth a visit by anyone in the area.


----------

